# [Tut] Get mIRC Working For You As A P2P client !



## theraven (Mar 2, 2005)

Not many people know about mIRC as a P2P client
spread the word 
However there are other tut's out there .. and no I HAVEN'T read them . 
This is my attempt at it .. and i'm gonna try and keep it simple !

It's quite easy actually i'm gonna describe how I do it !

 Get yourself mIRC first

 Now we need to get those DCC options up and running for you to be able to send/receive files ( well receive .. anyways )
check out the following thumbnails for your DCC options
*img165.exs.cx/img165/5562/dcc15vf.th.jpg
Enable "SHOW GET" to be able to see the pop up window when someone's sending you a file

*img165.exs.cx/img165/9528/dcc26ud.th.jpg
here you can set to accept only certain file types
or ignore certain file types
and u can turn off ignore if u wish and turn it back on in a few minutes with the last setting

*img227.exs.cx/img227/7501/dcc38vv.th.jpg
Turn DCC server on if you wish to send files as well

 Now that thats done .. we need to find the files we want to download
don't worry we have an IRC search engine .. 
people sure make things easier for us 

visit Packetnews and search for your file

 for example here I searched for "Adaware"
*img227.exs.cx/img227/6108/packetnews2vz.th.jpg

now you see:
Network: *hypelinked network name*
Channel: *hyperlinked channel name*
and a hyper link under "PACKET" with format "#x" where x is an integer

clicking on either link will launch mIRC
clicking the first link will automatically connect you to the server
clicking the second link will connect you to the server then take you to the respective channel
clicking the "packet" link will connect you to the server, log you into the channel AND copy the command required to your clipboard

THIS is what we need to do
so click on the packet link .. 
this is what you'll see .
*img113.exs.cx/img113/8034/irc16mp.th.jpg

click ok and you'll enter the channel

now when your in the chat room all u do is paste (ctrl+v) where you would usually type
and press enter
keep an eye out on the channel for messages in maroon ( default color )
it'll either say "sending file ..." and then you'll get a popup like following

or it will say "Queued ...."
when it says this it'll also give you your number in the que ..

 once its your turn .. you'll get the popup asking if u want to receive the file ...click yes .

 choose the location

 click ok
and your transfer starts in a new tab !

 If the file already exists it'll ask what you would like to do. So we have a much needed RESUME feature as well ! 
so remember which channel/bot you downloaded from and the file name 

*TIP:*
 A common complaint about DCCs is their lack of speed. mIRC's default DCC options leave the speed at a pathetically low level; to speed things up, try the following commands- 


/dcc packetsize 4096 
/fsend on 
/pdcc on 

The first command tells mIRC to send files in 4096 byte packets, the largest possible, and usually the most efficient. (if you are on a slow or noisy connection, you may find a smaller number provides better results.) 

The second command tells mIRC to send data without waiting for the other end of the connection to acknowledge the received data. This means packets get sent in groups or streams instead of one at a time, and usually greatly speeds things up. This also disables mIRC's error checking of files being sent. The error checking is redundant. The Internet Protocol already has error checking. 

The third command tells mIRC how much to 'pump' the DCC. This will cause mIRC to send data ahead, before the recipient has acknowledge the data that was previously sent to them. This speeds up the transfer by not having to wait between packets for an acknowledgement. 

Once these options are set, they should stay set unless you reinstall mIRC

thats all for now !

another quality Disco82 post


----------



## devianthulk (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanx a lot dude. Was looking out for such tutorial.


----------



## lamrinnirmal (Mar 3, 2005)

yeah a tut i was looking for a long time..........thanks raven....a lot!


----------



## adorablesrini (Mar 8, 2005)

Cool work man !!


----------



## cheetah (Mar 9, 2005)

Novie users can download a P2p client for mirc.

I dont remember its name.Hunt for it on google.
Also U can use *www.isohunt.com to find files on mirc servers.


----------



## tuXian (Mar 12, 2005)

Heard that mIRC P2P is has become a storehouse for virii and trojans! Is it true?


----------



## theraven (Mar 12, 2005)

buddy ANY p2p can get u an infection if u don't know what you're downloading and if u dun take necessary precautions in protecting ur pc
see enoonmai's tut on protecting ur windows and diggy's tut on firewalls


----------



## goobimama (Mar 12, 2005)

raven dude, I am your fan!


----------



## adorablesrini (Mar 12, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> raven dude, I am your fan!


 Me too!!


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 20, 2005)

Hmm, i dont know how i missed this tutorial  
Good one there raven...

One query:
What to do if the bot is not online and can we resume our downloads? 

More resources: (another good tut)
*www.p2pforums.com/portal.php?guide=3565


----------



## khandu (Mar 21, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Hmm, i dont know how i missed this tutorial
> Good one there raven...
> 
> One query:
> ...



1) Wait till the BOT comes online 

2) Resume depends upon the sending server.. If they allow.. Just ask for the same packet again and save it at the same place.. it will resume from where u left last..


----------



## mehulved (Dec 4, 2005)

Sorry for opening up the topic so late but can anyone help me out how to use IRC under linux? And I use opera as my browser.


----------

